# Fuji X-Pro 1 as good as 5D MK3 and D800?



## EvilTed (Jun 19, 2012)

http://mansurovs.com/fuji-x-pro1-comparisons-updated

I know I take the Fuji everywhere with me and my new Canon has been out once in a month and that was to be sent to the service center for the light leak fix...

ET


----------



## drjlo (Jun 19, 2012)

EvilTed said:


> http://mansurovs.com/fuji-x-pro1-comparisons-updated
> 
> I know I take the Fuji everywhere with me and my new Canon has been out once in a month and that was to be sent to the service center for the light leak fix...
> 
> ET



I had such high hopes for X-Pro 1, but Fuji managed to kill it with the poor AF performance and lack of lens selection. I am still hoping they develop a full frame version of their excellent sensor and come up with X-Pro II with improved AF system, THEN I will seriously think about replacing 5D III..


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm not really impressed with fuji service at the moment

I sent my x10 in to have the white orb issue fixed. ie replace the sensor with the new fixed one
I left an SD card in the camer with a sample that clearly indicates the issue.

they sent it back saying they could not find the problem :

I've asked if they actually looked at the white orb sample i supplied with the camera

dumb arses

Fuji have had a bad run with releasing cameras with lots of bugs
however that said the last firmware update for the x10 was killer with allowing full customisation of the raw button canon could learn a thing or two here (the raw button was only marginally less useless than the stupid rate button on the 5Dmk3


----------

